# We need this.



## PotatoMedic (Aug 17, 2009)

Saw this picture on another forum I frequent.  Thought I would share.   Oh and I would have put it in humor but I feel that some places really need this.

http://cdn-www.cracked.com/articleimages/dan/8-4-09/GundamPanda1.jpg


(wish it was real.... :sad:  )


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Aug 17, 2009)

Looks familiar...

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=14301


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 17, 2009)

must of missed it.  sorry:blush:.  (you can lock if you want)


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thread closed by OP request.


----------

